

VMware Moves to Defuse Software Threats, Plans Hardware - simonebrunozzi
http://online.wsj.com/articles/vmware-moves-to-defuse-openstack-software-threats-plans-new-hardware-1408968002

======
simonebrunozzi
Warning: The usual WSJ paywall.

